# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم السبت 6 مايو 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Saturday (Samedi)06.05.2017 (GMT+00)*    *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *11:00    Sporting Gijon – Las Palmas* *Sony Six*  *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)*  *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *14:15    Atletico de Madrid –   SD Eibar* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *16:30    FC Barcelona –  Villarreal CF* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Lemar TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Tolo TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *18:45    Granada CF   -Real Madrid CF* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Lemar TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Tolo TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Maiwand tv* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *English Premier League* *11:30    Manchester City   –  Crystal Palace FC* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *14:00    Leicester City  –  Watford* *ORTB* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA* *-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)* *RTI1 (Côte d’Ivoire)* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 29950 -FTA* *-Intelsat 34.5°W -3643 R 3220 -FTA(C-Band)* *TV ZIMBO* *Eutelsat 10°E – 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)* *TVT International (TV Togo International)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11900 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band)* *kwese Sports* *-Intelsat  68.5° E- 12633 V 16166-Biss* *-Belintersat 51.5°E-3877  L  6420 -Biss  (C-Band)* *-Intelsat 22 @ 72.1° East-3742 L 13930 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 10°E- 3768 R  7706 -(C-Band) Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN +* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *16:30    Swansea City  –   Everton FC* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *French League 1st Div.* *15:00    Paris Saint-Germain    –  Bastia* *TV5 Monde Maghreb Orient* *-Nile sat 7°W -11900 V 27500-FTA* *TV5 Monde Maghreb Orient HD* *Badr 26°E- 12073 H 27500-FTA* *Fox Sports 2 Africa* *-Eutelsat 8°W- 4172 R 30000 -FTA (C-Band)* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *18:00    AS Nancy Lorraine   –   AS Monaco FC* *ARENA SPORT2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Italian Calcio League Serie A* *16:00    Napoli – Cagliari* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *18:45    Juventus FC –  Torino FC* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax* *– Intelsat 53°W – 3820 R 3255 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *German Bundesliga 1st Div.* *13:30    BV Borussia Dortmund  –  TSG 1899 Hoffenheim* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *13:30    Bayern München – Darmstadt 98* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *16:30    Hertha Berlin -RB Leipzig* *ESPN +* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Algerian League 1 Mobilis* *15:00    JS Kabylie   –   CS Constantine* *Algérie 3* *Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700-FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500 -FTA* *Badr 26°E -11784 V 27500 -FTA* *Astra 19.2°E- 11597 V 22000 -FTA* *Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA* *A3 HD* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *16:00    Mouloudia Club d’Alger- DRB Tadjenanet* *TV TAMAZIGHT* *Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700-FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -10930 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *Hotbird 13°E -11034 V 27500 -FTA* *Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA* *Egyptian League* *15:30    Petrojet   –   Misr Almaqasa* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *Omantel Professional League* *13:45    Al Orouba    – Dhofar* *Oman TV Sport* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA* *Oman TV Sport HD* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA* *14:15    AL-Nahda – Al Suwaiq* *Oman TV Live* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA* *Oman TV Live HD* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA* *16:45    Jalan  – Al Naser* *Oman TV Sport* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA* *Oman TV Sport HD* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA* *VIVA  League Kuwait* *14:40    AlQadsia   –   AlSalmiyah* *Kuwait Sport ( KTV Sport )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA* *Kuwait Sport HD ( KTV Sport HD)* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11054 V 27500 -FTA* *Alkass Two HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *17:15    AlNasar   –   AlKuwait SC* *Kuwait Sport ( KTV Sport )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA* *Kuwait Sport HD ( KTV Sport HD)* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11054 V 27500 -FTA* *Professional Football League – Palestine* *14:00    Shabab Al Khalil  – Hilal Alquds* *Palestine Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -12645 H 27500 -FTA* *Bahraini VIVA League* *16:00    Al Muharraq SC   –   Al Hidd* *Bahrain Sports 1 HD* *-Badr26°E-12226 H  27500 -FTA* *Iraqi Premier League* *13:30    Al-Zawraa –  Al-Minaa* *Alkass Four HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Qatar Prince Cup* *15:45    Al Jaish    – Umm salal* *Alkass One HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *beIN Sports HD* *-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Turkey -first league* *15:30    Denizlispor-Eskisehirspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *Greece Cup (Final)* *17:30    PAOK FC   – AEK Athens* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORTBIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Croatia 1.NHL League* *15:00    HNK Hajduk Split   –  NK Osijek* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *17:00    NK Lokomotiva Zagreb   –    HNK Rijeka* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Czech Gambrinus League* *12:00    Jablonec – FC Viktoria Plzen* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORTBIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Serbian SuperLiga* *15:00 FK Vozdovac-FK Crvena zvezda* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORTBIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *UEFA Championship U-17* *10:00 France  -Faroe Islands* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *15:45   Spain – Italy* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *Russian Premier League* *11:00    Amkar  -CSKA Moscow* *Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *13:30    Arsenal Tula   –   FK Rostov* *Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *16:00    FC Spartak Moskva   –   FC Tom Tomsk* *Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *Greek Football League* *14:00    Lamia  – OFI* *ERT 3* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-12734 V  16750 -Biss* *Uruguay Primera League* *18:30    Defensor Sporting   –  Nacional* *VTV* *-SES 40°W-4065 R 12500 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Argentina Primera Division* *0:15    CA Talleres Cordoba  – Tigre* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica* *-SES 40.5°W -4070 L 4440 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica HD* *-Arsat 71°W-11870 H 14089 -FTA* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *22:00    Estudiantes de La Plata  –  Boca Juniors* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *22:00    Atletico Rafaela  –   Union de Santa Fe* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica* *-SES 40.5°W -4070 L 4440 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica HD* *-Arsat 71°W-11870 H 14089 -FTA* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *23:30    River Plate   –   CA Temperley* *ARENA SPORT2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Major League Soccer USA* *19:00    Seattle Sounders FC   –   Toronto FC* *ESPN +* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Fox Sports 2 Africa* *-Eutelsat 8°W- 4172 R 30000 -FTA (C-Band)* *Northern Ireland Cup(Final)* *14:00    Coleraine FC   – Linfield* *BBC One Ni* *-Astra 28.2°E -10818 V 22000 -FTA* *BBC One Ni HD* *-Astra 28.2°E -10847 V 23000 -FTA* *German Bundesliga 3rd Divsion* *12:00    MSV Duisburg    –   Sportfreunde Lotte* *WDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500-FTA* *WDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -12604 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA* *-Astra 19.2°E -12422 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA* *12:00    1.FC Magdeburg  – FSV Frankfurt* *MDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *MDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *12:00    Holstein Kiel-  FC Hansa Rostock* *NDR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA* *NDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11528 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)*   *Fourth Bundesliga – Sudwest*  *12:00    Saarbrucken   – FC 08 Homburg* *SR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -12565 V 27500-FTA* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500-FTA*

----------

